# Interior water leak



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey guys every time I wash my '66 I get water dripping inside by the parking brake. When I redid the cowl around the windshield I made sure the drain hole was draining. Anyboby run up against this? I thought I saw on this forum something about a drain behind the kick panel. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Miami Ragtop:confused


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I'm dealing with a similar issue with a 69. I cleaned out cowl area and behind the kick panels with a wet dry vac and will check leaks around the windshield later. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the water drains from thr cowl into the area behind the kick panel and then down thru the rocker panel. Over the years the small drain holes get clogged with dirt, debris, old leaves etc,etc. The kick panel needs to come off and the whole vent assembly should be removed to clean this area properly. Best way is a high pressure hose, AND a long stiff piece of wire to dislodge and dirt that has solidified in there. It is a LARGE pain but necessary to allow the water to drain. The area will eventually get clogged again and you will have to do this again BUT to avoid having to do this process every couple of years drill out a LARGER drain hole (1/2") . Water will flow freely from the cowl right out to the ground and not have to travel down the rocker. Also make sure when you put the vent assembly back you use plenty of sealant.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I pulled out the vents behind the kick panels and vacuumed that area. I also removed the wire mesh by the windshield and vacummed the same area but from a different angle. I planned on using HP air to blow it out this weekend. I will have to find a tech manual to find exactly were the drain holes are. I think I'm missing something. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It it turns out not to be a drain problem, another candidate could be that the metal around the bottom of the windshield is rusted through and leaking.

Bear


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I know I have that problem with water leaking into my trunk. I can see a small gap water enters. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

